
Phil Schiller again breaks down why new MacBook Pro is limited to 16GB RAM - binaryapparatus
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/21/phil-schiller-again-breaks-down-why-new-macbook-pro-is-limited-to-16gb-ram-citing-battery-logic-board-design/
======
binaryapparatus
> To support 32GB of memory would require using DDR memory that is not low
> power and also require a different design of the logic board which might
> reduce space for batteries.

Another design over usability nonsense from Apple.

